# 2012 Hatching Eggs



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*I was doing a bit of an update on my hatchery for my blog and thought it would be a nice thing to post here and see what everyone else is hatching ? :2thumb:*
*Started early March and this is where I am at:*


*In the Incubator*
Light & Silver Sussex Bantams
Gold Partridge Wyandotte
60 Quail
Khaki Campbells
Call Ducks
(6 Turkey & 6 Maran Bantam candled clear!)

*In the Hatcher*
Cotswold Legbar
Cuckoo Maran (Large Fowl)

*In the Brooders*
_Batch 1 0303 _
_4 weeks old_


A Silkie?! Labelled as a Millefleur Pekin!



4 Light Sussex

plus a Lemon Cuckoo Pekin (forgot to photograph)


﻿​ 
_﻿Batch 2 0303_
_3 weeks old_
4 Mixed Ducklings​ 
_Batch 3 1603_
_1 week old_
2 Khaki Campbells Ducklings​ 

_Batch 4 1703_
_2 weeks old_​
4 Golden Partridge Pekins


3 Cuckoo Pekins


3 Light Sussex Bantams

_Batch 5 1703_
_2 weeks old_​
5 Silver Dorkings



4 Sultans



10 Buff Orpingtons

_Batch 7 0204_
_2 days old_​
2 Quails


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i have set

6 x call duck
6 x pheasant 2 white 2 normal and 2 black
6 x paradge 3 red legged 6 grey
7 x polish bantam
6 x gold sebrights 

nothiong in the brooder as just sold off the last of my quail chicks


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Got to get me some Pheasants to keep! I love the normals and the Goldens :flrt:

Don't have any at the mo and I miss them


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

these are some of the batch from this weekends hatch. They started hatching last night. 
Got 28 fluffed up and outsdie under a lamp in the chick shed os far. Another 2 trays to the one pictured. 









And fluffed up:










in this batch is 

blue and double laced barnevelders.
marans of various types and shades.
leghorns of various colours.
sussex of various colours.
ixworth pures and x indian games for meat birds.
and a few odds and ends I got given.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ixworth were a breed I was going to have a go at before I decided to cut down and start buying in the eggs instead.

Chickens are so addictive! There are many breeds I would keep if I was producing my own eggs again.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> Ixworth were a breed I was going to have a go at before I decided to cut down and start buying in the eggs instead.
> 
> Chickens are so addictive! There are many breeds I would keep if I was producing my own eggs again.


Ixworths are a fantastic and very under rated breed.
I've cut down on my breeds too as we had over 30 including colour variations at one point. The ixworths are now living with a friend of mine and I get eggs off her.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

candled them last night and most look to be fertile bar one i chucked as it had a detached air sack


----------

